# hello guys



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello,
Just joined this forum~
Nice to meet you all


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

heya, welcome to the forum. 

what kind of tanks are you keeping?


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Greetings! Post some pics of your tanks. We're all dying to see them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome and thanks for taking the time to join! <3


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

you rule man i love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

